# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  siguria e apple

## rinor.1

A jane kompjuteret Apple dhe Iphone me te sigurtet kunder viruseve apo jo dhe a kan dale viruse per kompjuterat apple macintosh se kam ndegjuar se ka viruse per Apple...

----------


## Uke Topalli

"Security through obscurity" i thone kesaj pune. Mac OSX ka qene viktima e pare ne nje konference te hackerave ne Vancouver.

----------


## benseven11

Shko ne faqe warez/porn/crack me mac dhe shikoje,nqs nuk infektohet me virus eshte i sigurte.

----------


## darwin

> A jane kompjuteret Apple dhe Iphone me te sigurtet kunder viruseve apo jo dhe a kan dale viruse per kompjuterat apple macintosh se kam ndegjuar se ka viruse per Apple...


Zero viruse deri më sot.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pse kaq dobet Apple?

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Zero viruse deri më sot.


http://www.gadgetell.com/tech/commen...st-in-contest/

----------


## darwin

Ukë, po merresh me mullinjtë e erës.


*Zero viruse deri më sot* -


Kundërshtoje nëse mundesh, në rast të kundërt mos u nxito të citosh gjëra të cilave u jep përgjigje që nuk lidhet me fjalët e cituara.

----------


## darwin

E di që atëherë atë konkursin..


radhë e madhe për të fituar një MacBook Air dhe 10 000$, apo jo?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pse nuk ka viruse? Ashtu si permendi dhe beni ne warez ka shum materiale per MAC , a nuk mund ti "manipulosh" ato programe?

----------


## rinor.1

une besoj se ka viruse per MAC kam ndegjuar por jane te ralla? A per Iphone keni degjuar dicka

----------


## darwin

> Pse nuk ka viruse? *Ashtu si permendi dhe beni* ne warez ka shum materiale per MAC , a nuk mund ti "manipulosh" ato programe?


ja çfarë përmendi Beni:



> *Shko ne faqe warez/porn/crack me mac dhe shikoje,nqs nuk infektohet me virus eshte i sigurte.*


pra Beni tha testoni a bie viktimë e malware-ve.

JO!



- - - - - - - - - - - - - 



> *une besoj se ka viruse per MAC* kam ndegjuar por jane te ralla? A per Iphone keni degjuar dicka


Ti në fillim pyet, 



> A jane kompjuteret Apple dhe Iphone me te sigurtet kunder viruseve apo jo dhe a kan dale viruse per kompjuterat apple macintosh se kam ndegjuar se ka viruse per Apple...


dhe megjithse ti merr përgjigje, sepse të tjerët marrin mundimin të përgjigjen..

*ti prapë beson.*



Herë tjetër thuaj që në fillim - Shikoni, unë po pyes, po unë prapë do besoj atë që kam dëshirë





edhe ndodh që fundja të tjerët mund të kursejnë dhe kohën e tyre.





adios

----------


## Jack Watson

*Me siguri ka por nuk janë shumë të përhapura viruset për Mac, duke qenë se ata që krijojnë viruset i krijojnë për Windows (meqënëse 95% e përdoruesve të internetit kanë Windows-in si platformë). Dmth një krijues virus dëshiron që virusi i tij të përhapet sa më shumë dhe 95% e botës përdor Windows prandaj shumica derrmuese e tyre krijohen vetëm për Windows.*

----------


## Uke Topalli

> *Me siguri ka por nuk janë shumë të përhapura viruset për Mac, duke qenë se ata që krijojnë viruset i krijojnë për Windows (meqënëse 95% e përdoruesve të internetit kanë Windows-in si platformë). Dmth një krijues virus dëshiron që virusi i tij të përhapet sa më shumë dhe 95% e botës përdor Windows prandaj shumica derrmuese e tyre krijohen vetëm për Windows.*


Dhe perseri vertetohet thenia qe e ceka ne fillim. Mac momentalisht ofron siguri ne baze te jo popularitetit 

Security through obscurity

----------


## Uke Topalli

Per te gjith ata qe mendojne se Apple eshte e interesuar ne sigurine e platformes te cilen e shet ja nje artikull indikativ per casjen qe Apple e adopton:

http://www.macworld.com/article/1408..._security.html

Fjala eshte per nje dobesi ne java te cilen S.O. tjera e kan rregulluar plot 6 muaj para Apple. Per shumicen e perdoruesve kjo eshte nje indikacion shum tregues se Apple nuk i behet vone ta rris sigurine e produkteve te vehta.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Edhe une deri me sot s'kam pas asnje virus me apple.

----------


## darwin

> *Me siguri ka por nuk janë shumë të përhapura viruset për Mac, duke qenë se ata që krijojnë viruset i krijojnë për Windows (meqënëse 95% e përdoruesve të internetit kanë Windows-in si platformë). Dmth një krijues virus dëshiron që virusi i tij të përhapet sa më shumë dhe 95% e botës përdor Windows prandaj shumica derrmuese e tyre krijohen vetëm për Windows.*


Jack, mos flisni në ajër -me siguri ka ; mund të ketë -.


0 deri më sot.


Shkruajeni vetë ndonjë syresh mqs ia kini inatin, por mos shkruani gjëra kot - mund të ketë - sepse nuk ka.. hiç, zero, nada, nul.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Jack, mos flisni në ajër -me siguri ka ; mund të ketë -.
> 
> 
> 0 deri më sot.
> 
> 
> Shkruajeni vetë ndonjë syresh mqs ia kini inatin, por mos shkruani gjëra kot - mund të ketë - sepse nuk ka.. hiç, zero, nada, nul.


http://www.symantec.com/norton/theme...hemeid=ibotnet

http://www.dnschanger.com/

Per se shpejti

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po pati warez duhet te kete patjeter edhe viruse besoj.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ja edhe nje :

http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_138595.htm

----------


## autotune

00.1% viruse = zero i thojn ksaj pune, per mendim tim defenitivisht esht nje kompleks ndoshta edhe semundje per ata qe mendojn se do te infektohen me viruse ne mac.

shembull ne nje krahasim windows dhe mac
nese do pyesim google se e ka viruse per windows, mund te dalin ato  OOjat e gOOgles nga desktopi ta hajn koken nga pergjegjet e pa fundme kurse tek mac mund te maresh ndonje mesazh nga kompanit si norton te cilat duhet arsyetuar produktin per shitje dhe per te cilin shum shpejt harrnimet qe do ti lshoj apple do ja mbyllin gojen.
met vertet ende nuk me duket e arsyeshme nje program kunder viruseve per mac,thash edhe me lart kompleksiteti i personit gjithkah mund te dergoj, dhe keshtu mendojn shumica dermuse e perdorusve te sistemit mac, sepaku 99% nuk kan fare antiviruse dhe kjo esht e sigurt sepse jan disa forume qe kan frekuentim te madh dhe nje interes me i madh mund ti gjej te gjitha ato pergjegjet e mundshme.

sa per iphone esht e njejta thenje, dhe sa per te shtuar diqka me shum, nese ke be jailbreak iphone dhe te fusesh lloj lloj source permes cydias tek menagjimi, te pa verifikuar burimin ateher mund te rezikohesh me kopjimin e numrave dhe email/adresave qe ke tek kontaktlista por jo me shum, por kjo esht ajo e fundit dhe shum e rall qe mund te ndodh.

----------

